# Inventory Management



## Edrick (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm looking to take over as the Technical Director of a theater here and one of the things I want to implement is an inventory system. I was wondering what some of your theaters do for this purpose? I was thinking of using a Dymo Rhino label maker with Barcodes and getting a basic barcode reader and just scanning it into an excel document as items are checked in and out. However I'm sure there's software out there that can do this also? 

Also for lighting instruments what's the preferred way of inventorying them a paint marker or something else?


----------



## MaxS (Aug 29, 2010)

Excel would work, but any type of databasing software would be a step up. If MS Access is available, us it. Much more robust for inventory applications. Otherwise there are dozens (if not hundreds) of web- and cloud-based inventory management solutions available. If Google doesn't yield anything favorable, check out Sourceforge or other project databases.

A simply Dymo barcode printer will do a fine job. For fixtures, just put the sticker on the yoke or some other area clear of heat. I've also seen venues use those metal asset tags (like those found here: Asset Control Tags, Property ID Tags, Metal Inventory Tags and Asset Labels) on everything. More durable, but also more expensive. For most things a standard adhesive label with a bit of clear packing tape will suffice.


----------



## Edrick (Aug 29, 2010)

Hmm I'll look into those metal tags. That would be the best option. My plan is to have everything tagged and anytime it's used for an event it's checked out. Then I also want a full inventory of everything including lighting instruments. Every time the light is serviced the barcode would be scanned and we'd have a maintenance record.

So I've decided on using those metal tags now the question is does anyone have recommendations for inventory software?


----------



## cpf (Sep 3, 2010)

If you like challenges, Access is great, but a better solution (especially if you're investing in metal barcoded tags and a reader) if you can't find an appropriate inventory system is a library management system. There are a number of free ones out there (like Koha or a more home-centered one like GuruLib, although I've only ever used one from SirisDynix, which costs stacks of money). All your inventory management is ready to go, you can inventory equipment, add reference photos, "sign out" equipment to certain users, then easily get a list of "overdue" items, log repairs, and so on.

Just out of interest, what kind of barcode reader and metal tags are you looking at getting?


----------



## Edrick (Sep 5, 2010)

The metal tags are from the link above and for the barcode scanner just a regular USB one that hooks into a computer (about 40 bucks max)


----------



## Anvilx (Sep 5, 2010)

How big of an inventory are we talking about and how much time do you have to kill inventory management is a real pain in the rear and I found I couldn't justify the time to tag and maintain records of all the instruments. Oh and Access is probably the way to go, unless you want to look into a dedicated inventory management software.


----------



## Edrick (Sep 6, 2010)

We're talking about a local high school that has all sorts of school events, city events, and some personal / state events. So with everyone coming in constantly using gear and leaving stuff behind or walking of with things. I was planning on doing a system where every time you did a show the show would have a Ticket of sorts that anything signed out or changed would be notated and scanned. 

I was planning on inventorying everything from each item in the two control racks, to the lighting equipment, and the gear that's used by everyone. This way we can have a log of every time an item is worked on, changed, lended out, etc...


----------



## Anvilx (Sep 6, 2010)

If you can set up the processes and can have everyone use them then go for it the problem i had is i realized that i was going to be the only one who used it and the effort required wasn't worth the results. Don't let me stop you give it a try it probably would work better for you. Oh if your interested i can dig up the access database i built for this.


----------



## Edrick (Sep 6, 2010)

That'd be great I've actually got Access but never used it before so If you have one that was already created that would help a lot. I figure if I do implement this I may be the only one to use it but after some training i might get it working.


----------



## venuetech (Sep 6, 2010)

As i recall Access has an asset inventory template, other template variations may be available at the MS Office web pages. or you could do a web search for "asset database"


----------



## Edrick (Sep 13, 2010)

So bringing this back up I actually need to expand the usage of this database to more of a rental house style. We're researching a system for a production company I work at where we own all our equipment and we want a full database of everything we own and also a way to check out the equipment to the different TV shoots. Preferably Mac Based or Web Based Interface that connects to a SQL database or something along the shorts (not access). We're going to be barcoding everything so it must work with a barcode system and be accessible from the network (none of the home library based ones will work).

So if anyone from a rental house or other wise has ideas that'd be great! (Paid solutions are fine)


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 13, 2010)

There used to be a software solution called RentTrace. It allegedly did everything a vendor who rents equipment could want. I've never used it, but heard in reality it fell short of expectations. Perhaps that's why I can only find minimal information on it.


----------



## Edrick (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's two I found but I'm waiting on a contact back from the company with information.

Product Information Request Form - Rental Tracker Pro
Solutions by Computer | Rental Software


----------

